# Instructions for a lab sized thum cell



## 4metals (Sep 14, 2015)

I came across this paper on line and I thought it may be useful for members starting out and wanting a small laboratory sized thum cell. Written in 1949. Some things never change. 


View attachment Construction and Operation of a Laboaratory Size Thum Cell.pdf


----------



## kadriver (Sep 15, 2015)

Excellent read. The paper even has some spelling errors. I woukd have like to have written a paper like this.

kadriver


----------



## butcher (Sep 18, 2015)

I like the old power supply, sure would like to have seen some more of it. Thanks for adding this to the forums collection of information.


----------

